# OMG BFP!!!



## Ris78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi 

Have got first ever   last night and this morning fourth cycle of clomid as wasn't ovulating and lap and dye last month which must have helped?. 

Am still in shock and praying that it stays, is only CD28 but have done four tests including digital to be sure. 

Just wanted to post some encouragement that wow these tablets do work as i know i am always looking for some positive news from other clomid girlies. 

         to you all xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Huge congratulations hun

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Well done hunni just try and enjoy the next 8 months




love kel


xx xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun 
well done 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Ris78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh thanks ever so much! 

Just feel like need to keep legs crossed now to keep it there!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations... another clomid miracle on the way!!!

Bev xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done & huge congrats.

I've not posted on this board before.  Just wanted to ask you a question as I had a lap & dye on 23/7 this year so just a couple of days before you. (Was just to check everything okay, all was normal just don't ovulate).  I've taken 5 x clomid 100mg up to May this year then the lap.
Since the lap I haven't had af now on day 46, neg hpt at D41.  Does anyone know whether af is affected by lap?  I was on D6 when I had the lap.


----------



## Ris78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi 

Thanks for the Congratulations am still in shock.

I was on CD24 when had my lap and dye delayed AF by few days but that's all. 

Haven't heard about it affecting AF before - sorry, and can't remember reading anything about that in all the info they give you? Would it be worth you just checking with your GP? 

Are you normally regular? xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulation on your bfp hun well done 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not normally regular so that could be it.  Last 2 months have been about 30 days although prior to clomid it was anything from 24 to 60 days.

Great to hear some positive news, hope all goes well.


----------



## Ris78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah i see did you take clomid last month? if not maybe that's why then? 

   to you for your next cycle, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Thank you x

    

- Lea anne Thank you very much for your congrats too xxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!     good luck for the future. I'm just about to start Clomid myself so fingers crossed it works for me too.


----------



## Ris78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you!!! Counting each week as a step closer!. 

       and lots of           

to you!!! 


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------

